

The real cost of outsourcing work to the cheapest bidder - kirillzubovsky
https://medium.com/startup-shenanigans/66896bbf21da

======
jackalpha
I feel like the adage, "you get what you pay for" applies to everything in
life.

There's a reason why there's price differential even within the same geography
- some people are just more skilled than others. If the justification is that
good talent is charging $1.11/hr because it's a lot of money in that
geography, assuming the quality is on par, don't you think they'd raise their
prices to match other good talent elsewhere?

~~~
kirillzubovsky
Well, no. First of all, even overseas the great talent raises their prices
comparably. You will still get a price discount, if your freelancer is based
in Madagascar, but her rate will also be on the higher side, comparable to the
price of living in both countries.

What I am pointing out is that cheap outsourcing sites are not the right place
to look for exceptional talent because when 100 people charge $1, then you as
a client get too attracted by the low price and you would naturally forgo a
freelancer to asked for a lot more. This is not your fault, just human nature,
and not the freelancers' fault, they just want money.

It's the oDesk's and eLance's fault for screwing you over by having a
marketplace where the prices are dirt cheap.

------
hsukenooi
I hired a freelancer to help me out with my current project. He was a buddy of
mine. I'm not sure how I would've evaluated otherwise. Is there a version of
Scoutzie but for devs?

